#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  What problems will I have bring a new computer to Thailand?

## Eliminator

My HP430 died on me here in Hawaii and cannot get it fixed here so will be bringing it back to get it fixed there in Thailand, I'm going to buy a new computer and want to know what trouble I will have bringing it back to Thailand hen I fly back next month.


   I've been looking at the HP-bw051od laptop

15.6" screen 

AMD A6 processor

4 Gig memory

500 Gig hard drive 

Windows 10 

On sale for: $249 US

Regular price: $399.00




OR



Dell Inspiron 15 3000 laptop

15.6" screen 

Intel Celeron processor

4 Gig memory

500 gig hard drive

Windows 10

On sale for $229.99 US

Regular price: $362.99


 What do you guys think?  Which is better and will I have any trouble bringing it in? I will take it out of the packaging to use it until I get back


Thanks for any help,

Eli

----------


## Fondles

Had a friend bring me a new laptop a few weeks ago, no problem at all but I had him removed from its packaging and carry it in a laptop bag so that A: I could colllect the VAT in Australia and B: so that Thailand customs did not get suspicious of a tourist carrying a brand new in box laptop.

Spec wise on those 2 machines neither are something I would buy so cannot comment on them other than they are both cheap entry level machines so I would read online reviews and decide which is best from there.

----------


## Eliminator

Thanks Fondles, 

   The HP 430 that broke down on me did everything I needed it to do so it's OK. It will be nice to just get the bigger screen for me.  Running  a little short on cash with everything costing so much more over here. One nearly black or at least over ripe banana costs 58 cents and a nice yellow one will cost over a dollar each. I'm taking loads of pics to show some of the food prices and prices for other stuff and report when I get back. 

   If anyone else has any suggestions, please let me know.

----------


## TizMe

Go with the Dell, and as Fondles says carry it in without the packaging so it doesn't stand out as being new.

----------


## Luigi

They're almost small enough for you to bum them through customs, just need a condom and some lube.  :Smile: 



If you don't fancy that, just carry them in a laptop bag.

Done.

----------


## Loy Toy

Make sure you have a suitable power plug adapter to suit Thai connection mate.

Not sure but is the electrical power rating the same in the US as it is in Thailand?

Possibly that might be why your other computer packed it in?

Good luck and travel safe.

----------


## Fondles

> Make sure you have a suitable power plug adapter to suit Thai connection mate.
> 
> Not sure but is the electrical power rating the same in the US as it is in Thailand?
> 
> Possibly that might be why your other computer packed it in?
> 
> Good luck and travel safe.


Laptop ac adapters are typically rated for 100 to 240v input.

----------


## nidhogg

I must be missing something.  Why not buy the new one when here?  Is it that much cheaper to buy in the states?  Did you compare prices?

Entry level computers are as cheap as chips here I would have thought.

----------


## Luigi

^ Presumably he wants/needs a computer during the next month.

----------


## bsnub

I would spend a little more money and get something better. Neither are very good at all to be honest. I would look for something with at least 8 GB of ram and at minimum a Intel Core i3 processor.

This would be much better;

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...25&ignorebbr=1

----------


## Fondles

> I must be missing something.  Why not buy the new one when here?  Is it that much cheaper to buy in the states?  Did you compare prices?
> 
> Entry level computers are as cheap as chips here I would have thought.


I recently bought a new laptop and after comparing prices between here and home (Australia) everything was  expensive here, I saved Bt.12,000 by buying in Aus.

Bonus being no Thai script cluttering the keyboard !!

----------


## aging one

Carry the new one in over your shoulder in the case, then pack the old broken one in your checked luggage. Right through the green line and out the door.

----------


## nidhogg

> I recently bought a new laptop and after comparing prices between here and home (Australia) everything was  expensive here, I saved Bt.12,000 by buying in Aus.
> 
> Bonus being no Thai script cluttering the keyboard !!


Ok.  Interesting, thanks (although I do actually need the Thai script on my keyboard!)

----------


## harrybarracuda

I would just buy one in Thailand, they are comparable prices, they have a decent selection and more importantly they will have a warranty (unless the one you are buying has an international warranty).

----------


## Fondles

> Ok.  Interesting, thanks (although I do actually need the Thai script on my keyboard!)


Good for you, I prefer to not have that crap cluttering my keyboard.

----------


## Dillinger

Erm.... Theyve both got good battery life :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

Thanks for all the suggestions and I think I'll go with what AO suggested and just pull the battery out of broken one and pack it in the new computer. I do have a voltage converter at home in Thailand so it won't be a problem until I can find the proper charging cord once I get back. 

   In a perfect world I would love to get a better computer but I had to borrow money from a friend just to get here to fight with the Veterans Administration to get my pension increased to help my family. I had to buy a cheap LG phone because I couldn't find a charger to fit my old Nokia phone. 

  I can't believe food prices here. You can't even buy 1 banana here for less than a dollar. I'm taking pictures of different things to give everyone an idea of what those prices are. It does seem electrical goods are a lot cheaper here.

     I am lucky to have a friend that is letting me stay  at his place for the month but I can't sponge off him for food and other things. He works at the VA office and he lets me ride in with him to see doctors and my VA representative to get the process started for a reevaluation.

    Thanks again for the help.


Luigi, I think I'll pass on the CONDOM/LUBE method of transport and let you try that out for transporting of things you need  to bring into Thailand or anywhere else on the planet.

----------


## redhaze

> Thanks for all the suggestions and I think I'll go with what AO suggested and just pull the battery out of broken one and pack it in the new computer. I do have a voltage converter at home in Thailand so it won't be a problem until I can find the proper charging cord once I get back.


All laptop chargers work from 100-240 volts. You won't need a voltage converter or a new charger. Some Thai plugs don't have the ground hole so you may need an adapter for that if your charger has it.

----------


## Luigi

> Luigi, I think I'll pass on the CONDOM/LUBE method of transport and let you try that out for transporting of things you need to bring into Thailand


Bringing stuff into Thailand....
Coming back from the shops....


It's a very useful method.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I would spend a little more money and get something better. Neither are very good at all to be honest. I would look for something with at least 8 GB of ram and at minimum a Intel Core i3 processor.
> 
> This would be much better;
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...25&ignorebbr=1


don't be ridiculous, he is an old man, all he does is surf porn, read his hate emails, and go to Stormfront to get his latest news

he could do it all on a 2yr old iPad

----------


## aging one

> Thanks for all the suggestions and I think I'll go with what AO suggested and just pull the battery out of broken one and pack it in the new computer. I do have a voltage converter at home in Thailand so it won't be a problem until I can find the proper charging cord once I get back.


It should work on either voltage, I use my Thai 220 cord when in the states and it steps it down. Plus I lost the cord last time there and bought a new one, it also works here and there.   Cheers.

----------


## Eliminator

> don't be ridiculous, he is an old man, all he does is surf porn, read his hate emails, and go to Stormfront to get his latest news
> 
> he could do it all on a 2yr old iPad


Don't be REDONKULOUS  Flyboy, who the hell needs to watch porn when I can play with a real woman. I have no idea what "Stormfront" is and  all the people that hate me are on my ignore list so get NO hate mail. Maybe you're just talking about wht you get in your INBOX. Is that a REAR entrance only that you use on yourself?

----------


## Dragonfly

> what AO suggested and just pull the battery out of broken one and pack it in the new computer. I do have a voltage converter at home in Thailand so it won't be a problem until I can find the proper charging cord once I get back.


hello earth ?!?!!!  :rofl: 

jesus christ, you shouldn't be left near a computer alone  :Smile: 

buy a fucking iPad FFS, that's for old senile people like you, and you will love it

thank me later  :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

> Bringing stuff into Thailand....
> Coming back from the shops....
> 
> 
> It's a very useful method.



I'll still pass and I hope you have fun transporting your purchases.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Don't be REDONKULOUS  Flyboy, who the hell needs to watch porn when I can play with a real woman. I have no idea what "Stormfront" is and  all the people that hate me are on my ignore list so get NO hate mail. Maybe you're just talking about wht you get in your INBOX. Is that a REAR entrance only that you use on yourself?


you are complaining you have no money, and yet you are buying the equivalent of a Ferrari to go shopping at your local TESCO 200m from your home

you don't need that kind of power, buy a fucking 200 USD Laptop with a 15'', even in Thailand you can get a decent laptop for 12,000 THB

if you need a bigger screen, buy better progressive glasses

----------


## Fondles

> you are complaining you have no money, and yet you are buying the equivalent of a Ferrari to go shopping at your local TESCO 200m from your home
> 
> you don't need that kind of power, buy a fucking 200 USD Laptop with a 15'', even in Thailand you can get a decent laptop for 12,000 THB
> 
> if you need a bigger screen, buy better progressive glasses


why buy a 12k  laptop in Thailand with the silly Thai/English keyboard when you can buy one at home for the same money or less and have an English only keyboard................... no brainer to me unless you need the Thai script.

and lol @ power, one is a fucking celeron piece of shit (no idea on the amd thing but i suspect that is shot as well).

----------


## harrybarracuda

> All laptop chargers work from 100-240 volts.


Not all; most, but not all. Always check.

----------


## Dragonfly

> why buy a 12k  laptop in Thailand with the silly Thai/English keyboard when you can buy one at home for the same money or less and have an English only keyboard................... no brainer to me unless you need the Thai script.
> 
> and lol @ power, one is a fucking celeron piece of shit (no idea on the amd thing but i suspect that is shot as well).


I quite like the Thai script on my Keyboard, very convenient when I type in Thai  :Smile: 

what do you know about power, you silly clueless user

you still haven't figure out why 1MB != 100 MB  :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I quite like the Thai script on my Keyboard, very convenient when I type in Thai 
> 
> what do you know about power, you silly clueless user
> 
> you still haven't figure out why 1MB != 100 MB


And I bet you haven't figured out how to install a modem using Regedit yet, either.

----------


## CaptainNemo

a 2-year-old ipad might perform better than an i3, plus you can whip it out and everyone will think you've got a macbook pro-retina at home, and that this oversized auto-onanism device is just your innercity runabout.

----------


## armstrong

I switched from a laptop to a 3k thb tablet and it's been great.

----------


## Luigi

Laptops are crap unless you really need to be doing admin work on the road.



Tablet for when out and about/travelling. And for porn.

PC hooked up to a big flatscreen, surround sound system and WiFi keyboard and mouse for at home. And for porn.

----------


## Fondles

> Laptops are crap unless you really need to be doing admin work on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Tablet for when out and about/travelling. And for porn.
> 
> PC hooked up to a big flatscreen, surround sound system and WiFi keyboard and mouse for at home. And for porn.


I do a lot of CAD work so a decent laptop and PC are a must, I hate tablets.

----------


## Fondles

> I quite like the Thai script on my Keyboard, very convenient when I type in Thai 
> 
> what do you know about power, you silly clueless user


Ive no need for Thai script as I dont use it (or speak it read it) as for power, yeah that celery piece of crap would be useless for the work I do.

Thanks for the red BTW !!

----------


## Dragonfly

> I switched from a laptop to a 3k thb tablet and it's been great.


finally a voice of reason, good job  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> I do a lot of CAD work so a decent laptop and PC are a must, I hate tablets.


if you are a CAD rat, you can get away with an i3 or an i5 depending on the software you are using

actually GPU should matter more for you than CPU, like a gamer

what software are you using ?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Laptops are crap unless you really need to be doing admin work on the road.
> 
> Tablet for when out and about/travelling. And for porn.
> 
> PC hooked up to a big flatscreen, surround sound system and WiFi keyboard and mouse for at home. And for porn.


wise words, lulu, wise words

have a green  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Merci bucket, mademoiselle.  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> if you are a CAD rat, you can get away with an i3 or an i5 depending on the software you are using
> 
> actually GPU should matter more for you than CPU, like a gamer
> 
> what software are you using ?


software is Solid Works and Catia.

basic specs of current PC are

CPU -                                                                                                                                                                                i7-7700K
Ram  - 32gb
Gpu   -  Quadro P4000
Hdd -  2 x 500gb samsung 850 evo SSD.


CPU, GPU, RAM are watercoooled

----------


## Dragonfly

what are you designing with CATIA ? oil pipeline or the next fighter jet  :Razz:

----------


## Eliminator

> you are complaining you have no money, and yet you are buying the equivalent of a Ferrari to go shopping at your local TESCO 200m from your home
> 
> you don't need that kind of power, buy a fucking 200 USD Laptop with a 15'', even in Thailand you can get a decent laptop for 12,000 THB
> 
> if you need a bigger screen, buy better progressive glasses




    Heh Dilldick, First off, you have no idea where I live in Thailand and there are no computer stores or even a decent Tesco anywhere close to my house. Second, I need to get one here to try and get my Army pension changed and that means I need to use it to gain supportive info for my claim BEFORE I leave here.


    Third, as far as the bigger screen is concerned, it will make it so much easier for me to read and because I have cataracts now. Yes I am an older guy and my health isn't the best, I feell getting this new Notebook/Laptop is the best I can do for myself at the present. A tablet is of NO use to me because of my bad eyesight. I bought new glasses from Mahidol University after being checked out for my cataracts.

   Maybe you need some PROGRESSIVE LENSES so that you can read what I write or more likely you should go back to school for reading COMPREHENSION.

----------


## Fondles

> what are you designing with CATIA ? oil pipeline or the next fighter jet


Armoured cars.

----------


## Luigi

^^ Tablet + Magnifying glass.


Sorted bruv.

----------


## Dragonfly

> ^^ Tablet + Magnifying glass.
> 
> 
> Sorted bruv.


indeed sorted, but he is a silly old man, stubborn and not smart, so will be lost on him  :Smile: 

he has no money, but he can buy an expensive computer so he can send a few emails ? hello earth !!!

maybe he should try a web cafe first, I am sure there is one nearby

----------


## Dragonfly

> Armoured cars.


nice, working in Thailand for RMA ?

----------


## Fondles

> nice, working in Thailand for RMA ?


Yeah RMA, been here for 11 years now.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah RMA, been here for 11 years now.


small world  :Smile: 

Chonburi plant ? or Thonglor ?

and how is the boss doing these days ? need to talk to him soon next time I am in Bangkok  :Razz:

----------


## bsnub

> a 2-year-old ipad might perform better than an i3


You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.

----------


## Fondles

> small world 
> 
> Chonburi plant ? or Thonglor ?
> 
> and how is the boss doing these days ? need to talk to him soon next time I am in Bangkok


Yeah you need to narrow down which Boss you are talking about as there are many.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yeah you need to narrow down which Boss you are talking about as there are many.


Ask them if they remember a gay looking garlic muncher shuffling in with a mop and bucket at the end of each day.

One of them should remember him.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

well, at least I don't look Indian like the rest of your office, how perfectly blend in you must be  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Ask them if they remember a gay looking garlic muncher shuffling in with a mop and bucket at the end of each day.
> 
> One of them should remember him.


Not a job a foreigner is allowed to do.

----------


## Dillinger

^ what if youre shagging the boss?

----------


## Fondles

> ^ what if youre shagging the boss?


Well he does claim to have some sort of involvement with my employer so I guess that is a possibility.

----------


## Luigi

> he does claim to have some sort of involvement with my employer


It is teakdoor, so nothing negative can possibly come of it.

----------


## Eliminator

> indeed sorted, but he is a silly old man, stubborn and not smart, so will be lost on him 
> 
> he has no money, but he can buy an expensive computer so he can send a few emails ? hello earth !!!
> 
> maybe he should try a web cafe first, I am sure there is one nearby



   Heh dilldick, why you just do us all a favor and get your head outta your ass, you might even be able to get the shit out that you use for brains. Lord knows all you do is spout shit.

----------


## Luigi

The new computer doesn't have capslock then.

----------


## Eliminator

Weegie boy, if it DOESN'T have I will get it INSTALLED just so you stay HAPPY.

----------


## Luigi

Fok.

IT dOeS

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Not a job a foreigner is allowed to do.


I know, if they'd caught the c u n t they would have banged him up, but he worked so cheap.

 :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Well he does claim to have some sort of involvement with my employer so I guess that is a possibility.


Depends which one, if one of your "risk manager" is British, might be  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> ^ what if youre shagging the boss?


that's what Harry does, leak his boss ass, on his knees, every day  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Weegie boy, if it DOESN'T have I will get it INSTALLED just so you stay HAPPY.


 :rofl: 

tell us again how you plain to switch the Power Supply from one PC to another in your laptop  :rofl:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yeah you need to narrow down which Boss you are talking about as there are many.


I will come down to see you next time I am in the building,

which floor are you on ? 4th or 5th ?  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Depends which one, if one of your "risk manager" is British, might be


I do not know any British manager let alone "risk managers".




> I will come down to see you next time I am in the building,
> 
> which floor are you on ? 4th or 5th ?


Ground floor.

----------


## Luigi

Watch out for this guy trying to fit in the lift next time Fondles.

----------


## Fondles

> Watch out for this guy trying to fit in the lift next time Fondles.



He mentions risk managers and floors 4 and 5, we do not have risk managers nor do we occupy the 4th and 5th floors.

He could mention the name of who he his is meeting, then I would know if legit or trolling.

----------


## Luigi

I'm guessing the latter. 


I missed Fluttershy by 5 minutes one night in Timba's.

Thank Christ, I thought.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> He mentions risk managers and floors 4 and 5, we do not have risk managers nor do we occupy the 4th and 5th floors.
> 
> He could mention the name of who he his is meeting, then I would know if legit or trolling.


Haven't you got security on the building?

Just get them to tell him they have a new cleaning company.

----------


## Dragonfly

> He mentions risk managers and floors 4 and 5, we do not have risk managers nor do we occupy the 4th and 5th floors.
> 
> He could mention the name of who he his is meeting, then I would know if legit or trolling.


risk managers is how they are called by management, maybe for you lab rats they have different names  :Smile: 

can't remember, maybe it was 2nd and 3rd floor, who fucking cares

unless you guys moved building, ground floor are for the shops, don't think you have an office on the ground, are you in the Choburi plant then ?

anyway, send me your details and I will come by to say hi  :Smile: 

and no I am not mentioning names in a professional capacity here on fucking TD  :Razz:

----------


## Dragonfly

> Haven't you got security on the building?
> 
> Just get them to tell him they have a new cleaning company.


I am missing a few Indians I could sell them, are you available ?

----------


## Eliminator

> tell us again how you plain to switch the Power Supply from one PC to another in your laptop



      Hey FLY after shit, what gives you the idea I'm using the power supply for one computer to use on another computer? I always thought that all computers run off of the battery. The charging cord might be different depending on what voltage you're using. I will wait until I get back to Thailand to get the correct charging cord to use on this particular computer in Thailand.

  A few of you guys are like FLYS, all you do is spout shit and bother people. Go away and take your WORK THREAD with you. No one cares where or who you work for or with.

----------


## Dragonfly

> I always thought that all computers run off of the battery. The charging cord might be different depending on what voltage you're using


priceless  :rofl:

----------


## Eliminator

You're the dimwit here Flyshit, you and your constant trolling. Shoo fly, don't bother me. You really are like a fly, you eat shit and bother people.

----------


## Dragonfly

you are a funny old man  :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> can't remember, maybe it was 2nd and 3rd floor, who fucking cares
> 
> unless you guys moved building


head office has been at the same place ever since ive been here and its on the 15th floor

----------


## CaptainNemo

Did we get an answer to the OP?

----------


## Fondles

> Did we get an answer to the OP?


Yeah, 

laptop in lappy bag = ok.

laptop in new box = not ok.

----------


## Eliminator

Thanks for the help, came in with no problems.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks for the help, came in with no problems.


International warranty?

----------


## Luigi

Get the glovey up the clacker?

----------


## Eliminator

With warranty.

----------


## Dragonfly

I can see a new entertaining thread coming when that warranty wouldn't work in Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> With warranty.


Note I used the word "International".

Or do you plan on flying it home if the motherboard goes tits up?

----------


## Dragonfly

> Note I used the word "International".
> 
> Or do you plan on flying it home if the motherboard goes tits up?


from his mental skills demonstrated in this thread, probably  :Smile: 

gotta love the power cord angle  :rofl:

----------


## Fondles

> Note I used the word "International".
> 
> Or do you plan on flying it home if the motherboard goes tits up?


lol its a disposable item.....

----------


## HuangLao

> I can see a new entertaining thread coming when that warranty wouldn't work in Thailand



Never mind, Butters..
He hasn't a clue as to how things work here.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Never mind, Butters..
> He hasn't a clue as to how things work here.


Well fuck me, the two most gormless fuckers on the board doing a double act.

All it needs is Klondyke.




Obviously that's Buttplug in the middle but you'll have to argue over the other two.

----------


## Eliminator

It does make me sad that some fucktards on here have to wish bad things to other members on here. I'm not worried about any problems that might happen to my new notebook as the last HP lasted over 5 years with no problems. Some of you twats are not worth the time of day and should be banned from the  forum. You lot can't contribute any POSITIVE HELP on any topic and feel the need to just give just NEGATIVE information or just being a TROLL or just an IDIOT trying to be funny. 

   What's wrong with you twats?  I say fuckoff to all you keyboard warriors.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I'm not worried about any problems that might happen to my new notebook as the last HP lasted over 5 years with no problems.


Oh sheesh. Well obviously this one's going to as well then.

 :bananaman:

----------


## Eliminator

Yes CUDA, if this computer lasts me that long, I will be very happy. Technology is progressing so fast that any computer you buy is alreadY
 outdated the day you buy it.

I don't play games or do any other fancy shit on my computer so I can use all of that NON use of programing to help me to make my computer work faster.


Play your games.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yes CUDA, if this computer lasts me that long, I will be very happy. Technology is progressing so fast that any computer you buy is alreadY
>  outdated the day you buy it.
> 
> I don't play games or do any other fancy shit on my computer so I can use all of that NON use of programing to help me to make my computer work faster.
> 
> 
> Play your games.


So you're playing the warranty lottery.

Good luck with that, considering you're skint.




> Running a little short on cash with everything costing so much more over here.

----------


## Dragonfly

he should buy an iPad, like every old people do

----------

